

Red Dwarf Returns Twice - etiam
http://www.reddwarf.co.uk/news/2015/05/02/red-dwarf-returns-twice/

======
simon83
This is the first time I hear about this sitcom ever. Should I be worried?

~~~
Someone
No, but if you like SF and British humor, you have missed something. It will
be hard for these new episodes to live up to the reputation of the earlier
series. On the other hand, they managed fine with earlier intervals of years
between series.

